

Shareaholic on the Future of Content Discovery, Big Data, & the Social Graph - gthuang1
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2012/07/16/shareaholics-jay-meattle-on-the-future-of-content-discovery-the-social-graph/

======
jpeden
“How many companies can boast of a 1:25,000,000 employee to user-base ratio?”

~~~
erikgrueter
Wow, that is incredible. Cant wait to see what these guys come out with next
:)

